# Its Snowing In Nh !!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OK - a couple of you have asked for photos of SeekerTheSnowDog playing his favorite game ...so here they are. 
These are _photos_ - read "still life" - so you'll have to put your imagination into HIGH SPEED FORWARD for the real thing when he's spinning and chasing and barking and pouncing and spinning some more, in all directions, all at the same time - all the while kicking up 100s of little snowballs which MUST - *MUST* - be chased pretty much all at the same time...certainly before they land!!! There seems to be NO question is his mind that* I *am the source of this most-favorite-of-toys and he is sorely disappointed when the big Spring Melt comes and the snow is no more. ..good thing I can then take him camping!!! (_Everyone_ should be _somebody's_ hero!!!







) Hope you enjoy thiis as much as HE did!






























"Tadger? Oh, he's inside moping!! He says he doesn't like this really COOL white stuff







S'OK - MORE FOR ME - GOTTA GO!!!"


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Looks like he really enjoys the snow and you really enjoy him.

Pets are Great.









Brian


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Handsome fellow! I had a cat that would sit and watch it snow from inside, growling the whole time. Then she'd turn and look at me and hiss. Clearly I was responsible for the white mess in her yard!

Dogs and snow - makes me want to have one again.

Enjoy!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LOL....

I love it...does he chase snowballs too? We had a good time tossing snowballs into the snow and watching our lab try to find them....drove him crazy.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> LOL....
> 
> I love it...does he chase snowballs too? We had a good time tossing snowballs into the snow and watching our lab try to find them....drove him crazy.


HE LOVES THE GAME!!! ...and rarely does one get away! He almost always finds the white snowball in the white snow mound ... could be the trained Obedience nose (or could be the ultra-intelligent, exceptional prowess of my boy). Absolutely - THAT's it!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> LOL....
> 
> I love it...does he chase snowballs too? We had a good time tossing snowballs into the snow and watching our lab try to find them....drove him crazy.


HE LOVES THE GAME!!! ...and rarely does one get away! He almost always finds the white snowball in the white snow mound ... could be the trained Obedience nose (or could be the ultra-intelligent, exceptional prowess of my boy). Absolutely - THAT's it!
[/quote]

Our lab would fine them...but then when he would bite down on the snowball it would fall apart. Then he would come back for more...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> LOL....
> 
> I love it...does he chase snowballs too? We had a good time tossing snowballs into the snow and watching our lab try to find them....drove him crazy.


HE LOVES THE GAME!!! ...and rarely does one get away! He almost always finds the white snowball in the white snow mound ... could be the trained Obedience nose (or could be the ultra-intelligent, exceptional prowess of my boy). Absolutely - THAT's it!
[/quote]

Our lab would fine them...but then when he would bite down on the snowball it would fall apart. Then he would come back for more...








[/quote]
Labs








Yeah. They're cute and they look GREAT in front of the fireplace....but you really need a good HERDING dog!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

great pics Judi!!! reminds me of our Aussie "Mic Dundee" he LOVED snow!! the deeper the better! he would bury his face in it and take off running! til he ran into something, then he'd pick his head up give you a doggy grin, and go again!! I really miss him this week.
Thanks for the memories!!








Em


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> LOL....
> 
> I love it...does he chase snowballs too? We had a good time tossing snowballs into the snow and watching our lab try to find them....drove him crazy.


HE LOVES THE GAME!!! ...and rarely does one get away! He almost always finds the white snowball in the white snow mound ... could be the trained Obedience nose (or could be the ultra-intelligent, exceptional prowess of my boy). Absolutely - THAT's it!
[/quote]

Our lab would fine them...but then when he would bite down on the snowball it would fall apart. Then he would come back for more...








[/quote]
Labs







Yeah. They're cute and they look GREAT in front of the fireplace....but you really need a good HERDING dog!
[/quote]

I'll leave the herding to your crew of dogs...mine is a keeper. He lays at my side all day long (when I'm working from home and not traveling around the world)


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We would love to have some snow. Makes winter worthwhile.

Really great photos. Seeing them, I can imagine what is eally hapening with him.

Ours aren't herding dogs, but they love to romp and rumble. Actually quite entertaining.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> LOL....
> 
> I love it...does he chase snowballs too? We had a good time tossing snowballs into the snow and watching our lab try to find them....drove him crazy.


HE LOVES THE GAME!!! ...and rarely does one get away! He almost always finds the white snowball in the white snow mound ... could be the trained Obedience nose (or could be the ultra-intelligent, exceptional prowess of my boy). Absolutely - THAT's it!
[/quote]

Our lab would fine them...but then when he would bite down on the snowball it would fall apart. Then he would come back for more...








[/quote]
Labs







Yeah. They're cute and they look GREAT in front of the fireplace....but you really need a good HERDING dog!
[/quote]

I'll leave the herding to your crew of dogs...mine is a keeper. He lays at my side all day long (when I'm working from home and not traveling around the world)
[/quote]
Yeah - they herd bird, & snowballs, & me & Kathy &....oh yeah....COOKIES!!!

O/C, I've obviously never met your boy but just from the way YOU talk about him - I agree - he's absolutely a keeper







....as are all the other wonderful 4-legged, 2-eared, soft-nosed ones out there (with or without a tail)....there is simply NOTHING in the world that even comes close to the adoration and companionship of a dog - no matter the breeding!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Judi,

The pics are great! I could see the movement and feel the joy.

Son Bill (grunt0311) told me about his chocolate lab, Remmie (some have met our wonderful Remmie). It was sleeting yesterday and he didn't want to go out to go potty because his Dad kept drying him off when he came in and he didn't like that part.

Last big snowstorm, Rem's adopted brother, Baxter, a beautiful Springer Spaniel (some have met our wonderful Baxter), and he were racing for the doorwall to go inside. Rem hit the patio and was all legs all over the place until he smacked into the glass on the other side while Bax just pranced in the open door. Bill said Rem's expression was priceless!

Them's me grandpuppies! Gotta love 'em!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I see that camera is still taking great pictures and you did a great job capturing his fun and joy, thanks for sharing them with us. Are you a professional photographer? Your camera takes great pictures but you capture the scene so well and that is what really makes the picture great. It is obvious that you have done this for awhile and have had training. I wish I had that eye for a good shot I only get a good picture by dumb luck. Keep the pictures coming I always love them.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Very nice pictures.
Every snowflake was just for him!!! LOL

MaeJae


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

The first photo is priceless!
Looks like a Christmas card photo to me









Thanks for posting those Judi, I really enjoyed them


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Awesome pics Judi he is just tooooo cute.........love







that face.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

skippershe said:


> The first photo is priceless!
> Looks like a Christmas card photo to me
> 
> 
> ...


X 2 on the first photo, I also think it would make for a great contest entry









Ed


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thank you! All of you!!! I'm glad you've enjoyed these. Those of you who have met our boys, know that there is just no question that Seeker is a clown (and definitely one who has captured _my_ heart like no other dog has in 35 yrs of loving/living/training/competing with dogs!!!). He's been so serious and has been soooooo diligent at "guarding" and taking care of me over the past few months that it was just so wonderful to see him cut loose and PLAY!



N7OQ said:


> I see that camera is still taking great pictures and you did a great job capturing his fun and joy, thanks for sharing them with us.


Actually, I'll let you in a little secret (sssshhhhhhhhh - the Canon guys may be listening!) My Nikon D200 is in for some work...these are taken with a loaner D80 (and my lens). Picked it up the 1st time as I took the boys out the door ("What the H$#@, I'll see what it does!" I thought). I like it!!! Think I've found my choice for a 2nd camera body....now I just need to win the lottery...



> Are you a professional photographer? Your camera takes great pictures but you capture the scene so well and that is what really makes the picture great. It is obvious that you have done this for awhile and have had training. I wish I had that eye for a good shot I only get a good picture by dumb luck. Keep the pictures coming I always love them.


WOW! That's quite a compliment!! I've seen some of _your_ celestial photos!!! Funny you should ask that







As I am out of work "indefinitely" (4 mths, so far







), and Disability insurance only pays a % of pre-D income, I have been contemplating some alternative sources of income. Seems the camera....and the dogs ... are staring me in the face. I have had a few classes (college - - - many years ago) and may take a few at the local Art Institute...but its really more about knowing how to "play" with your subject (literally or figuratively). I've been working with animals - as ANIMALS - for almost 40 yrs .







... so I may try combining all of this and taking a stab at creativity for $$$. People will spend incredible money on their pets (not to mention show animals) and I DON'T much care for the traditional frozen-in-place studio shots. Dogs & horses (ok - and cats) just have so much personality to show in so many ways and I just love learning how to relate to them in *their* language and in *their* worlds. I'm thinking maybe I could do something with that that others would like to hang on their walls. It could be fun but MAN is it a scary proposition.... Thanks for the good encouraging words









I think I'll go have a tall red plastic tumbler of kool-aid now and think this over....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> I see that camera is still taking great pictures and you did a great job capturing his fun and joy, thanks for sharing them with us.


Actually, I'll let you in a little secret (sssshhhhhhhhh - the Canon guys may be listening!) My Nikon D200 is in for some work...these are taken with a loaner D80 (and my lens). Picked it up the 1st time as I took the boys out the door ("What the H$#@, I'll see what it does!" I thought). I like it!!! Think I've found my choice for a 2nd camera body....now I just need to win the lottery...



> Are you a professional photographer? Your camera takes great pictures but you capture the scene so well and that is what really makes the picture great. It is obvious that you have done this for awhile and have had training. I wish I had that eye for a good shot I only get a good picture by dumb luck. Keep the pictures coming I always love them.


WOW! That's quite a compliment!! I've seen some of _your_ celestial photos!!! Funny you should ask that







As I am out of work "indefinitely" (4 mths, so far







), and Disability insurance only pays a % of pre-D income, I have been contemplating some alternative sources of income. Seems the camera....and the dogs ... are staring me in the face. I have had a few classes (college - - - many years ago) and may take a few at the local Art Institute...but its really more about knowing how to "play" with your subject (literally or figuratively). I've been working with animals - as ANIMALS - for almost 40 yrs .







... so I may try combining all of this and taking a stab at creativity for $$$. People will spend incredible money on their pets (not to mention show animals) and I DON'T much care for the traditional frozen-in-place studio shots. Dogs & horses (ok - and cats) just have so much personality to show in so many ways and I just love learning how to relate to them in *their* language and in *their* worlds. I'm thinking maybe I could do something with that that others would like to hang on their walls. It could be fun but MAN is it a scary proposition.... Thanks for the good encouraging words









I think I'll go have a tall red plastic tumbler of kool-aid now and think this over....
[/quote]
Judi, Judi, Judi.......what have you got to lose woman? Go for it! you'd be fantastic animal photographer or ANIMOGRAHPER!
Cricket says seeing Seek in the snow brings back scary memories of 4 years ago when we had lots of it. She trotted across the street in her purple fleece coat and proceeded to give the black labs out in their yard "the what for". They only outsized her 6 to 1, no problem for Miss Big Mouth Attitude . They looked at each other and said " let's have a little fun" and turned on Cricket. They proceeded to roll her in the snow repeatedly in attempt to get some bites of her throught that coat. By the time she got away all she was was a running purple snow clumped coat on 4 black legs. Good thing she could run under a vehicle that they couldn't. Her version is a little different ( pride ya know) but I saw the whole thing.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Judi,
If you are interested in taking a step in the direction of animal (pet) photog, you might want to investigate portrait photography painting (and no, I don't say it because I love alliterations). There are some spectacular "paintings" made by using PhotoShop to produce an image that looks like a painting and can be printed on canvas and then mounted. The techniques are supposed to be easy to master and a good photo painting can apparently be completed in one or two hours once the techniques are learned.

This clicky is a link to a discussion on Virtual Oil Painting - there are a lot of other links on POTN for that too. Just a thought from one of those Canon guys.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> Judi,
> If you are interested in taking a step in the direction of animal (pet) photog, you might want to investigate portrait photography painting (and no, I don't say it because I love alliterations). There are some spectacular "paintings" made by using PhotoShop to produce an image that looks like a painting and can be printed on canvas and then mounted. The techniques are supposed to be easy to master and a good photo painting can apparently be completed in one or two hours once the techniques are learned.
> 
> This clicky is a link to a discussion on Virtual Oil Painting - there are a lot of other links on POTN for that too. Just a thought from one of those Canon guys.


Thanks for the link! W/out a magic p'word I can't see the attachmentsp but the discussion certainly is interesting! I have been digging into "giclee printing" (printing on canvas). It certainly seems that there are options for printing-on-canvass at home (in fact, I just brought home my 1st pack of canvas to try it myself







) but the true value of giclee prints seems to go beyond the stunning rendition. Unlike most prints made on (even the _really_ high end) home photo printers - - - true giclees are printed with archival ink-jet ink on high quality archival canvas so they will be around for our kids and their kids (and maybe even _their_ kids) to enjoy. Professional printers have this kind of equipment....so I'm thinking I'd likely hunt down the best one around here and go with pro prints! They do cost more to make (or buy), but the impact of a high quality photo on stretched canvas is simply stunning and they WILL NOT degrade over time! This technique has been used for awhile by brush & paint artists to reproduce their prints and it has become more & more popular with photographers. It can be absolutely STUNNING!!! Of course, "Quality in = Quality out" plays an important







role, too.....

btw, Shutterfly.com now makes this printing method available as an option for larger print formats.... (too bad it wasn't an option BEFORE Christmas







)


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I hate to steal the thread but I must say that with a pretty-good-printer you can get near-archival inks. I have a Canon i9000 that prints up to a 13"x19" print (not the latest and greatest but for $200 bucks clearance it was great!) and you can get inks that will last around 100 years. That's good enough for me. I've yet to print on canvas - I haven't taken a picture I'm that proud of yet - but I will when I get a good one! [Edit: the ink that allows 100 years is called Chromalife ink from Canon and it takes some printer modifications for my i9000 to use it]


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> I hate to steal the thread but I must say that with a pretty-good-printer you can get near-archival inks. I have a Canon i9000 that prints up to a 13"x19" print (not the latest and greatest but for $200 bucks clearance it was great!) and you can get inks that will last around 100 years. That's good enough for me. I've yet to print on canvas - I haven't taken a picture I'm that proud of yet - but I will when I get a good one! [Edit: the ink that allows 100 years is called Chromalife ink from Canon and it takes some printer modifications for my i9000 to use it]


No doubt there are some great printers and inks and papers out there now for us to make use of at home! I've got great set up too (and will eventually have a large-format printer) ... and some folks do want to have full control over the entire process - start to finish. But I'd much rather be playing with my camera (and dogs and camping and gardening and growing orchids and....and...and....!







) than printing & stretching canvas on frames (and maybe even building _them_, too). I do enjoy the printing process now....but it would just take waaaaaayyyyyyyy too much time away from the other if I was doing any kind of volume. But, hey, that's just me!

btw, I don't think there can be a 'theft' if *I *started the thread and then* I* follow you down the path...







In fact, I'd love to learn what other creative things other photographers do..(amateur or otherwise). That's how we learn, right? Oops - - - there is now a Photography forum for that, isn't there?







Maybe I just hijacked my own thread







???


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

No question about it - photography and post-processing can eat all your time. It can be addictive (worse than video games ever were for me) and can cause a lot of headaches when it doesn't go well.

I just bought a second camera body to feed my habit - this way I don't have to change lenses to go from long lens to wide lens! Now, for my astrophotography I'll need...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> No question about it - photography and post-processing can eat all your time. It can be addictive (worse than video games ever were for me) and can cause a lot of headaches when it doesn't go well.
> 
> I just bought a second camera body to feed my habit - this way I don't have to change lenses to go from long lens to wide lens! Now, for my astrophotography I'll need...


I hear that!!!!! I really do enjoy the post-processing detail!!! Kath just walks away 'cuz she knows I'll be there for hours trying new stuff or different filters or lighting or - - -







---- any of the myriad of other options (and then when you DO find the one you like, you just have to go back and try the other ones too 'cuz the new combo might look different.....)

2nd body - - oh yeah - - Africa made that need abundantly clear .... and now I've even pretty much decided which one it will be. Now I [just] have to decide which comes 1st - - - 2nd body or macro lens ?? - - - macro lens or 2nd body ?? New toys or happy home life? And .... um .... isn't it about time for a new puppy? What? The Orchid Show is this weekend? And - oh yeah - the kittens come home tomorrow!!!







I think I better go pay some bills......


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

BigBadBrain said:


> I hate to steal the thread but I must say that with a pretty-good-printer you can get near-archival inks. I have a Canon i9000 that prints up to a 13"x19" print (not the latest and greatest but for $200 bucks clearance it was great!) and you can get inks that will last around 100 years. That's good enough for me. I've yet to print on canvas - I haven't taken a picture I'm that proud of yet - but I will when I get a good one! [Edit: the ink that allows 100 years is called Chromalife ink from Canon and it takes some printer modifications for my i9000 to use it]


I bought my wife a HP 8750 that will print up tp 13" X 19" prints with 9 colors of ink. I got for her because she needed a printer that would print on 12X12 paper for scrap booking. I took a picture that she took at Mendocino that I though was good I sent it to the printer and printed it on 8.5x11 photo paper and I was blown away, it is good enough to frame and put on the wall. The computer screen just doesn't have the brilliant colors and detail. It says the ink is good for 100 years.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> ....The computer screen just doesn't have the brilliant colors and detail. ........


Gotta get a Mac....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> ....The computer screen just doesn't have the brilliant colors and detail. ........


Gotta get a Mac....








[/quote]

and be like the rest of the 3% of the people with computers.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> ....The computer screen just doesn't have the brilliant colors and detail. ........


Gotta get a Mac....








[/quote]

LOL I'm working on that


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ....The computer screen just doesn't have the brilliant colors and detail. ........


Gotta get a Mac....








[/quote]

and be like the rest of the 3% of the people with computers.








[/quote]
The lucky 3% who see true details and BRILLIANT colors!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Don't want to hijack the "SNOWING" thread (LOL) but when I went through Houston today the temperature was 80 degrees! Only about 75 here in Galveston.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Don't want to hijack the "SNOWING" thread (LOL) but when I went through Houston today the temperature was 80 degrees! Only about 75 here in Galveston.
> 
> Mark


...and it snowed more last night, more today...and...um...its snowing again now! Oh well - it is WINTER, it IS New England, it IS pretty and....SEKKER LOVES IT!!! spoooo, all is right with the world!


----------

